# autofs .hidden lstat failed

## Massimo B.

Hi, mounting cifs via autofs, I get tons of syslog lines like this:

```
Sep 29 10:47:41 [automount] rmdir_path: lstat of /mnt/uz/.hidden failed

Sep 29 10:47:41 [automount] key ".hidden" not found in map source(s).

Sep 29 10:50:08 [automount] rmdir_path: lstat of /mnt/uz/.hidden failed

Sep 29 10:50:09 [automount] key ".hidden" not found in map source(s).

Sep 29 10:52:41 [automount] rmdir_path: lstat of /mnt/uz/.hidden failed

Sep 29 10:52:41 [automount] key ".hidden" not found in map source(s).

Sep 29 10:55:09 [automount] rmdir_path: lstat of /mnt/uz/.hidden failed

Sep 29 10:55:09 [automount] key ".hidden" not found in map source(s).

Sep 29 10:57:41 [automount] rmdir_path: lstat of /mnt/uz/.hidden failed
```

I guess the filebrowser Thunar is fetching those non-existent files. Not matter if this is good design or not, can I avoid these autofs logs without filter rules in syslog service?

----------

